# Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x



## erNi85 (20. Juni 2019)

*Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

Hallo leute, 

ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen und liebäugel mit einer Wasserkühlung.
Da ich absolut keine erfahrungen in dem Bereich habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob ich irgendwas beachten muss oder ob ich einfach "irgendeine" kaufen kann. Natürlich ist mir bewusst das sie Spezifisch für den Sockel sein muss 

es gibt ja WaKü´s mit 1, 2 oder 3 Lüftern. was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?

Gehäuse wird ein Silent Base 601
Grafikkarte ist eine Vega 64 (gute Heizung )
unterbau soll komplett erneuert werden (Ryzen 3000 Generation + Board + Ram)

OC soll anfangs definitiv nicht gemacht werden, aber das schließe ich im verlauf der Jahre nicht komplett aus


----------



## matti30 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

das ist der mit 65W TDP? Da kannst dir die Wakü sparen. Einen Dark Rock 4 drauf und fertig.

Die Vega soll ja gut zu undervolten sein und ist damit dann auch kühler und leiser zu bekommen. (Möglicherweise, kenne mich mit den Vegas da nicht aus..)


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

In Sachen Abwärme einer AiO sind die BQ Gehäuse, diversen Threads zufolge hier, eh nicht der Renner. Nimm einen starken Lüftkühler und erfreue dich der geringen Lautstärke und niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

Hatte selber das SilentBase 600 , also den Vorgänger und mit Lukü und Ryzen 2700x Leise.. Meine Vega64 war im Ref Design hat also auch Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Bin dann allerdings auf Fractal Design R6 umgestiegen, zunächst Luftkühlung, dann AiO für den Ryzen(Bequiet SilentLoop 280) und mittlerweile Custom Wakü für Ryzen und Vega... 
Mein Tipp wenn du beim Gehäuse bleiben willst: siehe evilgrind68 Post


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

Es ist richtig, ein großen Unterschied wirst du zwischen AIO und Laufkühlung nicht haben. Andere Gründe könnten aber die Optik sein und auch alles etwas aufgeräumter um nicht alles mit dicken Kühler voll zu haben. Bin selbst früher immer ein Fan von dicken großen Luftkühler gewesen und der Prozessorkühler hätte nicht groß genug sein können. 

Aber mittlerweile bevorzuge ich eine modulare Wasserkühlung oder wenn es vom Preis her nicht geht eine AIO.

Gründe sind in erste Linie wie bereits geschrieben die Optik, aber der Hauptgrund ist alles so verbaut zu haben das ich jederzeit überall dran kommen kann ohne irgendwas aus dem Weg ausbauen zu müssen. Denn früher konnte ich noch nicht mal die Grafikkarte ausbauen ohne den CPU-Kühler zuvor ausbauen zu müssen, da zwischen beide Bauteile so wenig Platz war das ich die Grafikkarte nicht entriegeln konnte. Im System meiner Tochter musste ich auch letztens einiges aus dem Weg bauen damit ich an einem Fan-Anschluss dran komme, da alles davor so dicht und zugebaut war das ich mit der Hand nicht zwischen durch kam.

Mit solch einer Kühlung kommen dann auch andere Bauteile wie z.B. Arbeitsspeicher mit RGB besser zur Geltung und man muss sich auch keine Gedanken mehr dazu machen wie hoch die Arbeitsspeicher sein dürfen.

Allerdings verbauen AIOs sehr oft Radiatoren aus Aluminium und das Zeug reagiert mit dem Kupfer und auch wenn hier spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit mit Korrosionsschutz befüllt ist wird das ganze nur herausgezögert und nicht ganz verhindert. Die einzigen die hier Radiatoren aus Kupfer verwenden sind Alphacool und be quiet. Aber deren Pumpen sollen auch nicht so gut sein und oft defekt gehen.

In einer Wasserkühlung löst sich immer etwas Verunreinigung was mit der Zeit Kühler und Radiatoren zusetzt und auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet mit der Zeit. Das ganze führt dazu das eine AIO eine Lebenserwartung mit sinkender Kühlleistung von 3-7 Jahre hat. Eine modulare Wakü ist davon zwar nicht verschont, aber die lässt sich problemlos erweitern und auch warten und ohne großen Aufwand neu befüllen. Zudem wird selbst bestimmt was verbaut wird und so wird man auch alles so verbauen können das kein Alu mit verbaut wird.

Natürlich ist alles am ende eine Kostensache, denn für eine günstige custom Wakü muss schon an die 180 Euro eingerechnet werden. Eine AIO und ein Luftkühlung kosten hier schon einiges weniger. Nur gibt es auch AIOs mit z.B. einem 360er Radiatoren  an die 140-160 Euro kostet und an diesem Preis angelangt würde ich jedenfalls eine modulare Wasserkühlung vorziehen.


----------



## erNi85 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

in erster Linie geht es mir um die Optik und darum dass ich an alle Bauteile dran komme FALLS es mal probleme gibt  ich hatte Jahrelang einen Matcho im gehäuse und bin fast wahnsinnig geworden mit dem teil  
Jedes mal musste ich das mist ding ausbauen und mein neu gekaufter arbeitsspeicher mit Headpipes hat nicht drunter gepasst sodass ich ihn mit einer Eisensäge vergwaltigen musste damit er drunter gepasst hat. 
Mittlerweile habe ich einen Matterhorn aber irgendwie ist der mir auch ein dorn im Auge.

ich habe mir in den kopf gesetzt eine Wasserkühlung zu installieren wenn es preislich den Rahmen nicht sprengt.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Allrounder der (mögligst) leise ist aber auch eine gute Abwärme bietet 

auf den ganzen RGB kram kann ich verzichten aber habe prinzipiell auch kein problem damit wenn das ding leuchtet (habe ja das gehäuse mit dem Fenster )


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

Ich zitiere mich mal selber - Das rund um sorglospaket 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal diese Kit an -
> Alphacool  Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU |  Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Zum entkoppeln der AGB pumpen Kombo schau dir mal das Shoggy an
> Aquacomputer  Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze  Ausfuehrung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning  Germany



 Bezüglich der TDP – ab dem Moment wo man an der Oc Schraube dreht, wird er genauso wie der alte 1700 und Derivate heizen. Nur mal als BSP – ein Ryzen 1700 bei ~ 1,4 vcore ist lange aus dem Effizientsfenster heraus und wird locker 150 Watt verbraten


----------



## pocpga (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 3700x*

Also ich habe über die Jahre auch immer wieder mit einer Wakü geliebäugelt. Allerdings mit einer Custom... Traute mich aber nie so richtig heran, aus der Befürchtung heraus, mir das System zu zerstören. 
Nun, 2017 habe ich es dann doch gewagt und mir die EK Water Blocks Wakue-Set EK-KIT X360 gekauft. 
Zur Auswahl stand auch diese für mich: XSPC Wakue-Set mit RayStorm Pro, D5 Photon, RX240 - Int…

Ein Jahr später ging dann die Pumpe kaputt, die ich auch ausgetauscht habe. 
Am Anfang hatte ich auch einen heiden Respekt davor... Jetzt, bin ich etwas schlauer, weiß bissl mehr und habe bereits diverse Teile ausgetauscht... Ich will im Grunde keine Lüfterkühlung mehr zurück haben. 
Der Computer ist sehr leise, vor allem auch unter Last und ich kann übertakten ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen. 

Die Wartung und die Bastelei sind schon Arbeit, ich tausche meine Sachen jährlich aus, also Schlauch, Flüssigkeit und dieses Jahr auch einen neuen Block... 
Aber es macht auch Spaß und ich habe das Gefühl, dass dadurch die "PC-Sache" auch mehr Wertigkeit erhält... Der eigene PC wird heiliger, als er es vorher war. 
Bei mir jedenfalls und ich kümmere mich mehr im ihn. 
Sauge jede Woche Staub etc...  xD

Habe ich vorher nicht gemacht. Psst!


----------

